# Quận 5: Sỉ lẻ thùng rác nhựa Sài Gòn 240L toàn quốc 0911.084.000 Ms Ngọc



## HuynhBaoNgoc1987 (26/8/19)

Địa chỉ báo giá, nơi mua bán thùng rác nhựa, thùng rác công nghiệp ở Hà Nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh, Sài Gòn, An Giang, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu, Bắc Giang, Bắc Kạn, Bạc Liêu, Bắc Ninh, Bến Tre, Bình Định, Bình Dương, Bình Phước, Bình Thuận, Cà Mau, Cao Bằng, Đắk Lắk, Đắk Nông, Điện Biên, Đồng Nai, Đồng Tháp, Gia Lai, Hà Giang, Hà Nam, Hà Tĩnh, Hải Dương, Hậu Giang, Hòa Bình, Hưng Yên, Khánh Hòa, Kiên Giang, Kon Tum, Lai Châu, Lâm Đồng, Lạng Sơn, Lào Cai, Long An, Nam Định, Nghệ An, Ninh Bình, Ninh Thuận, Phú Thọ, Quảng Bình, Quảng Nam, Quảng Ngãi, Quảng Ninh, Quảng Trị, Sóc Trăng, Sơn La, Tây Ninh, Thái Bình, Thái Nguyên, Thanh Hóa, Thừa Thiên Huế, Tiền Giang, Trà Vinh, Tuyên Quang, Vĩnh Long, Vĩnh Phúc, Yên Bái, Phú Yên, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Hải Phòng, TP HCM




*Công ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn – Hà Nội *nhận giao hàng trên toàn quốc tùy thuộc vào số lượng hàng hóa, thanh toán khi nhận hàng. Hãy liên hệ chúng tôi để được mua thùng rác nhựa giá rẻ nhất thị trường


1.THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT - HOTLINE: 0911.084.000 ms Ngọc
* Kích thước (mm): 730 x 580 x H 1080 mm
* Nguyên liệu: HDPE chính phẩm
* Màu sắc: PP chính phẩm
* Hãng sản xuất: TTC




2.MÔ TẢ SẢN PHẨM
Thùng rác 240L nắp kín được sản xuất theo qui trình công nghệ tiên tiến bằng hạt nhựa HDPE nguyên sinh chuyên dùng,có chứa chất UV chống tia cực tím nên các sản phẩm của NHÀ MÁY NHỰA SÀI GÒN đều có đặc tính:

- Dẻo dai, đàn hồi, khả năng chịu được va đập cao.
- Chống được sự lão hóa của nhựa, chịu được nắng mưa.
- Không độc hại, đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho việc chứa đựng các loại rác thải môi trường,rác thải công nghiệp,rác thải y tế…






Bánh xe có đường kính 200mm bằng chất liệu cao su đúc đặc chịu được trọng tải lớn và không cần bảo dưỡng.
Thùng rác 240 lít HDPE có nắp đậy kín miệng thùng chống bay mùi và tránh nước vào đảm bảo vệ sinh môi trường xung quanh.
Phía sau có tay đẩy giúp thùng rác nhựa di chuyển dễ dàng để các vị trí đặt khác nhau và đi vào trong các ngõ nhỏ mà xe gom rác không đi vào được.
Sau khi sử dụng nên vệ sinh thùng rác thường xuyên và để khô ráo sau mỗi lần đổ rác để tránh bị ám mùi rác gây khó chịu và ô nhiễm môi trường. Bề mặt thùng rác nhựa 240l nhẵn bóng và có thể dễ dàng vệ sinh bằng nước sạch.
*III. Báo động “ô nhiễm trắng” do túi nilon gây ra cho môi trường:*
Mỗi năm, nhân loại thải ra hàng triệu tấn nhựa và theo nhiều con đường xả thải sẽ đi vào môi trường biển, gây thiệt hại kinh tế hơn 13 tỷ USD/năm, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe con người, môi trường sống các loài sinh vật biển. Trước những hiểm họa mà nhân loại đang phải gánh chịu do rác thải nhựa gây ra, khẩu hiệu "Giải quyết ô nhiễm nhựa và nilon" được lựa chọn làm chủ đề cho Ngày Môi trường thế giới năm 2018. Trong số các rác thải thì túi nilon chiếm 1 lượng tương đối lớn, đe doạ nghiêm trọng môi trường, mà các chuyên gia về môi trường đã gọi đây là "ô nhiễm trắng".

Không chỉ trong sinh hoạt, du lịch cũng là ngành đang tạo ra sức ép rất lớn cho môi trường, từ rác thải túi nilon. Mỗi năm Khánh Hoà đón hơn 5 triệu lượt du khách. Đa phần vẫn chọn túi nilon để đựng hàng hóa. Và cứ thế, trên bờ, dưới biển đâu cũng thấy rác thải là túi nilon. Dẫu nhiều người vẫn biết rằng: sử dụng túi nilon là gây tác hại đến môi trường, nhưng không còn cách nào khác. Từ năm 2012, nhà nước đã áp dụng tăng mức thuế bảo vệ môi trường đối với một số loại túi nilon. Thế nhưng, túi nilon vẫn hiện diện khắp mọi nơi. Chỉ tính riêng tại thành phố Nha Trang, mỗi ngày, Công ty Môi trường đô thị thu gom hơn 500 tấn rác/ngày, trong đó, rác thải nilon chiếm một lượng không hề nhỏ. Trong khi, quy trình xử lý rác thải hiện nay chỉ mới dừng ở việc chôn lấp, sử dụng các chế phẩm chất lượng cao nhằm hỗ trợ quá trình phân hủy chứ chưa có công nghệ nào tái chế, xử lý, triệt để rác thải nilon. Điều này có nghĩa, khối lượng rác thải nilon được chôn lấp mỗi ngày sẽ tồn tại đến hàng thế kỷ sau, tạo hệ luỵ lâu dài cho môi trường sống.

Trong khi việc sử dụng túi nilon đã trở thành thói quen khó bỏ của người dân, thì những vật dụng thay thế cho túi nilon phù hợp với môi trường chưa được người tiêu dùng biết tới. Do vậy, để giảm thiểu túi nilon, song song với đẩy mạnh tuyên truyền, vận động và tăng cường các giải pháp tiết giảm, tái chế, tái sử dụng tại nguồn, cần phổ biến rộng rãi các loại túi thân thiện với môi trường cho người dân. Và với một địa phương có ngành du lịch phát triển, thì vấn đề xử lý rác thải cần phải được bắt đầu từ thay đổi nhận thức của du khách. Từ đây, tạo sức lan tỏa trong cộng đồng, tiến tới mọi người cùng nói không với túi nilon.
*Hàng loạt quốc gia cấm túi nylon*
Từng đem lại sự tiện dụng cho người dùng rất lớn nhưng việc lạm dụng túi nylon và thiếu cách xử lý loại rác thải này đã khiến môi trường sống của chúng ta bị huỷ hoại. Giờ đây, túi nylon là kẻ thù của con người, của môi trường. Và để bảo vệ mẹ trái đất, nhiều quốc gia đã tuyên chiến với túi nylon.

Kể từ tháng 10 này, tại Hàn Quốc, ngoài các siêu thị, các cửa hàng bán bánh kẹo cũng nằm trong danh mục bị cấm cung cấp miễn phí túi nylon cho khách hàng.

Còn tại Australia, chuỗi siêu thị hàng đầu là Coles từ đầu tháng, đã bắt đầu tặng miễn phí túi thân thiện với môi trường trong vòng 1 tháng, để giúp khách hàng điều chỉnh thói quen mua sắm, chuẩn bị cho việc chấm dứt sử dụng túi nylon trong tương lai.

Trong khi đó, Toà án hiến pháp Chile vừa qua, cũng đã phê chuẩn dự luật cấm các doanh nghiệp sử dụng túi nylon, mở đường cho Chile trở thành quốc gia đầu tiên ở khu vực Mỹ Latin áp dụng biện pháp bảo vệ môi trường này.

Không chỉ tại châu Âu, châu Á, hay châu Mỹ, lệnh cấm sử dụng túi nylon tại siêu thị cũng được áp dụng ở hàng loạt các quốc gia châu Phi. Tại Kenya, bất kỳ ai ở nước này bị phát hiện bán, sản xuất, hoặc sử dụng túi nylon đều có thể bị phạt tới 38.000 USD hoặc lĩnh án tới 4 năm tù giam. Một số quốc gia châu Phi khác đã cấm túi nylon, bao gồm Nam Phi, Rwanda và Eritrea.

Hiện trên thế giới, có khoảng 40 quốc gia có luật cấm sử dụng túi nhựa.
*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:*

*1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

*Tại HCM: 93 Phạm Ngọc Thảo, P.Tây Thạnh,Q.Tân Phú, TPHCM*


*2. CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HÀ NỘI*

*Tại Hà Nội: Khu B tập thể bộ nông nghiệp, thôn Nhị Châu, xã Liên Minh , Thanh Trì, Hà Nội.*


*3. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

*Tại Miền Tây: QL1A ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.*


----------

